# Featured Members?



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone ever noticed that button? Lol. http://forum.saxontheweb.net/memberindex.php

Why are the featured members at the top ALWAYS Martin Williams, abadcliche and DougR? Nothing against anybody, at all, but I'm just wondering...


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

The featured members change once every month or so and from what I gather, it's pretty much randomized among (I think) members with a "distinguished" title and a "contributor" title.

However, the "top posters last week", "top posters last month" and "top posters overall" are obviously selected based on their activity/number of posts in the forum.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

What does the "distinguised" title mean, anyways?


----------



## Michael Ward (Feb 19, 2004)

means you have to have a moustache


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Like Mario and Luigi? I play the Super Mario Bros. overworld theme!^^

We'll how do you earn that title? I know you don't grow a moustache.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

A chocolate milk mustache?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> Anyone ever noticed that button? Lol. http://forum.saxontheweb.net/memberindex.php
> 
> Why are the featured members at the top ALWAYS Martin Williams, abadcliche and DougR? Nothing against anybody, at all, but I'm just wondering...


Thanks for a good question.

As Kim pointed out the idea was to feature every month three more members. The selection is not quite random. My intent was to pick three members and run them by the SOTW Admin team, and see if anyone salutes.

Last spring I was pre-occupied with some other things, and this one fell through the cracks. If there is interest in this, I will continue the process in November.

cheers,
-Harri


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> What does the "distinguised" title mean, anyways?


Yeah, what does it mean? :TGNCHK:


----------



## potiphar (May 30, 2006)

Jazz House said:


> Yeah, what does it mean? :TGNCHK:


It means they are distinguished by having "distinguished" against their name. Next question?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

potiphar said:


> Jazz House said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, what does it mean? :TGNCHK:
> ...


Don't forget the powers we are given 








and they have a moustache.


----------



## potiphar (May 30, 2006)

Carl H. said:


> and they have a moustache.


The queston is, do you become distinguished by growing the moustache, or does the moustache get sent to you when you're appointed?


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I think it's related to growing full body hair and turning into a rodent.


----------



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

saxmanglen said:


> I think it's related to growing full body hair and turning into a rodent.


I'll work on that. Has to be more effective than what I've been doing so far.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

bari_sax_diva said:


> I'll work on that. Has to be more effective than what I've been doing so far.


After the full transition the hardest part is finding a saxophone small enough to play......


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

I think the last month category is really selecting last year, because NOBODY, even HAK does 2000+ posts in a single month.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

DixieSax said:


> I think the last month category is really selecting last year, because NOBODY, even HAK does 2000+ posts in a single month.


66 a day, with the computer on in the background all day isn't so hard to believe.:shock:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Thanks for a good question.
> 
> As Kim pointed out the idea was to feature every month three more members. The selection is not quite random. My intent was to pick three members and run them by the SOTW Admin team, and see if anyone salutes.
> 
> ...


Harri, you speak very good English. Do you use an online translator?


----------



## paulio (May 7, 2006)

jazzbluescat said:


> Harri, you speak very good English. Do you use an online translator?


Too good for an online translator, here is Harri's message run through Babel Fish English - Russian - English, see how many differences you can spot:

Thanks of for a of good of question. As Of kim of pointed of out of the of idea of was to of feature of every of month of three of more of members. The of selection is of not of quite of random. My intent of was to of pick of three of members and run of them by of the SOTW Of admin of team, and see if of anyone of salutes. Last of spring I was of pre-occupied of with of some of other of things, and this of one of fell of through of the of cracks. If there is of interest in of this, I will of continue of the of process in Of november.

From the original:

Thanks for a good question.

As Kim pointed out the idea was to feature every month three more members. The selection is not quite random. My intent was to pick three members and run them by the SOTW Admin team, and see if anyone salutes.

Last spring I was pre-occupied with some other things, and this one fell through the cracks. If there is interest in this, I will continue the process in November.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

You folks are having fun?


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

I think they're all bucking to be one of next month's Featured Members... :shock:


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

No one who has posted here is probably worthy of being a 'Featured Member' except for maybe Kim, Harri, and Frank.


----------



## tbone1004 (May 22, 2004)

and you


----------

